# Economy Bowl



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

This is my second shot at an economy bowl and the first time turning maple or walnut. (BTW, I think maple is my new favorite wood to turn. The stuff just seems to peel off like butter). I have three of these to do for Christmas presents and since I’m alternating the colors I’ll have four total and the wife has claimed the extra and the first one to be done for her.:yes:

It ended up measuring out at 12 1/4 by 3 3/8.

Also a question for you turners. Any tips to cut down on the tooling marks?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, that's a beautiful bowl. You should be very proud of this one and if the other bowls turn out as nice as this one, there will be some happy recipients around Christmas time. Great work.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice looking bowl.Is it considered segmented? Looks like 6?


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

Very sharp tools, and very lite passes. Maple is not to bad but walnut will dig deep if you get a "catch". 
The technique of using the side of the bowl gouge to like a knife as apposed to a scraper. I have a 1" round nose scraper that's about 3/8's thick, that makes for less chatter.

It looks nice and smooth from the pic, Nice job.
Gary


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job DMH,
Like Gary said, sharp tools are critical. Tool control is even more important. Learning to shear scrape with the side of a sharp tool will leave a nice finish on maple and walnut and eliminate some of your sanding. It all comes with practice. Keep it up, looking good.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice looking bowl. Yeah, I like turning maple too.

Be interesting to see how that holds up over time. I'm too lazy right now to check the charts, but as I recall, maple moves quite a bit more than walnut, so if your ambient moisture changes significantly you might start feeling some edges at the joints.


----------



## Nickpod28 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thats amazing. Looks really cool keep up the good work!


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Itchy Brother said:


> Very nice looking bowl.Is it considered segmented? Looks like 6?


Yea I guess it could be (or is) considered segmented. I refer to them as “one board bowls” or “economy bowls”. There’s actually 8 pieces.











phinds said:


> Nice looking bowl. Yeah, I like turning maple too.
> 
> Be interesting to see how that holds up over time. I'm too lazy right now to check the charts, but as I recall, maple moves quite a bit more than walnut, so if your ambient moisture changes significantly you might start feeling some edges at the joints.


Uh ohh, I didn’t even think about movement between the two types of wood. You’ve got me nervous. Like I said earlier I have three more of these to do for Christmas presents and would hate to find out they cracked or popped apart a few months from now. If you could point me in the direction of the chart you mentioned or if anyone has any experience with this I would greatly appreciate it.


firehawkmph & Gary0855, Yea the maple was fine but the walnut is what seemed to give me the biggest problems. A little catch and then I get nervous out of fear of screwing it up. My palms start sweating, I start shaking, and i end up not being able to see straight.:blink::laughing: I keep everything sharp so the problems must be in the operater. Thanks for the tips and I will give them a shot on the next one.


----------

